

Turn Your Mailbox into Free, Unlimited Cloud Storage - backupthat
http://coffeeforkarma.kinja.com/upgrade-your-mailbox-for-free-unlimited-cloud-storage-510380012

======
midnitewarrior
Sure, just what everybody wants more of these days, NSA-accessible cloud
storage.

